# Hello



## sophiecooke2009 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello after leaving the site for a year due to stress and getting married. 


My husband and myself are going back into trying again. 


I have my appointment through for the GP 07.11.2014 to start on Clomid again. So that is exciting. 


Looking for some friends on here to chat to!?


Hopefully this will work.


----------



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi there. I am quite new to this journey. We started TTC in March of this year. I already knew I had PCOS so knew I might have problems. I saw a hospital gynaecologist last week and am waiting to have an hsg to see if my tubes are ok (and am really not looking forward to that at all). If that's all ok then I will start Clomid. My bloods were all in the normal range but the gynaecologist said I had an imbalance. He didn't explain anymore but from what I can understand from reading on the internet my lh was slightly higher then my fsh which is what causes the problem. They couldn't check my progesterone as I am not getting any periods. 

I am not really sure what to expect from it all and don't know anyone personally who has been through any of this. The gynaecologist was really positive though so that has made me feel hopeful. Hope to be able to chat too xx


----------



## sophiecooke2009 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello!


I haven't had my tubes checked, the GP's around here are ridiculous. I will ask though, we wont be referred I don't think. When I asked last time the Dr looked me up and down and said not a chance your overweight................which wasn't helpful at all.


So I have my appointment to discuss I suppose, I still have a few Clomid left from my last round so I will take  them and see what happens.


----------



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your GP. Mine has been great. He just got bloods re-done, my partner's SA done and referred us straight to the fertility clinic. I see you have had 2 miscarriages which I am sorry about. But presumably as you have conceived before your tubes are ok. I just have to have mine checked as there is no point taking Clomid if the egg can't make it along the tube. 
Can you see a different GP who would be more helpful? We are having the fertility treatment in Leicester and they do have a BMI limit but if you need help to lose weight to meet that target your GP should help you with that and not just dismiss referring you on. 
I am just wondering what it was like taking Clomid. Did you get many side effects or was it pretty ok?


----------



## sophiecooke2009 (Apr 6, 2010)

I personally don't think that the GP takes me seriously at all because of my age. I have lost three stone since starting this journey but still have a way to go. It's hard though I don't have an active job at all. I work in a call centre.

The side effects I had last time were quite bad but I'm not sure if it was because I was making it worse. I had the hot flushes, the night sweats, headaches, bloating. But it was worth it as I ovulated!!

I have spoken to the Ocean Suite here in Plymouth about getting help with them privately but they still require a referral so it's a nightmare really my ideal bmi would be ridiculous as I am very busty with a small waist and hips. So I would look ridiculous as 8 stone lol!!


----------



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

Surely your age shouldn't be an issue. If you are having fertility problems then you need treatment. Sounds like you have done so well losing all that weight. You're right. BMI is a bit of a weird thing. Even people who 'look' a really healthy size can have a high BMI. I don't quite understand it. Anyway, I really do hope you get some help from your GP either with a referral on or direct treatment. If you have had investigations and Clomid before I would hope the GP would be willing to refer you for a private consultation. 
The Clomid side effects you describe are what I have read about but like anything those side effects are worth it if it works!


----------



## sophiecooke2009 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well I am now on day 2 of taking Clomid so day 3 in effect! I am taking my last lot before I get to see to the DR! So maybe this might work, maybe not! I dunno, funny old journey seeing as my sister has twins the beginning of this year! Doesn't really seem very fair!!! And she is massive, so I don't know if weight does make a difference at all. She weighs 21st! I think it could be down the NHS not wanting to fund for overweight people, which is fair enough but after all the years we have been trying I would just like them to think that we do deserve a chance!! 

On a bit of a downer today I think, need to shake myself off and get on with it, but it is so hard sometimes!


----------



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

It is hard not to feel down about it all at times. I work in a very big department which is female dominant. We must have about 10-15 people either on maternity leave or expecting. I have found that hard. But we have to stay hopeful and hope that one day it will be out turn. 
Let me know how you get on with the GP. Hope it goes much better for you this time


----------



## sophiecooke2009 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm feeling much more positive now, although I do seem to be suffering badly with the hot flushes, but I suppose it is a small price to pay!!


----------



## sophiecooke2009 (Apr 6, 2010)

I GOT MY REFFERAL!!!!!!!!! I AM GOING TO THE OCEAN SUITE AT DERRIFORD!!!!!!!! AFTER 6 YEARS OF TRYING I AM BEING TAKEN SERIOUSLY!!!!! I AM SO EXCITED XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

I am really really pleased for you. It makes such a difference when you feel well supported by the professionals. Let me know how things go xx


----------

